# Looking for duck hunting buddy for opening weekend



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've just been informed that my son and grandson are going to Dallas opening weekend of duck season so I'm looking for a hunting buddy for Farmington bay or Utah lake opening weekend. I normally walk in and have usually done well on opening weekend. Just would rather not go in alone at my age anymore. PM me if interested. I'm very good at shooting low or behind ducks with over 50 years of doing it as proof.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I've just been informed that my son and grandson are going to Dallas opening weekend of duck season so I'm looking for a hunting buddy for Farmington bay or Utah lake opening weekend. I normally walk in and have usually done well on opening weekend. Just would rather not go in alone at my age anymore. PM me if interested. I'm very good at shooting low or behind ducks with over 50 years of doing it as proof.


Make sure you are not hunting utah Lake on Oct 7.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Make sure you are not hunting utah Lake on Oct 7.


+1

I would really like to have it all to myself if you guys don't mind. :grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Make sure you are not hunting utah Lake on Oct 7.


Utah Lake is in the northern zone. There's no reason he can't.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

toasty said:


> +1
> 
> I would really like to have it all to myself if you guys don't mind. :grin:


If you take me with you then you get to shoot two limits !!! ;-)


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you take me with you then you get to shoot two limits !!! ;-)


Now that is good hunting buddy. :grin: PM sent.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Clarq said:


> Utah Lake is in the northern zone. There's no reason he can't.


I had to double check this, but you are correct. I thought everything South of I-80 was considered Southern zone.

Northern zone includes all of Box Elder,
Cache, Daggett, Davis, Duchesne, Morgan,
Rich, Salt Lake, Summit, Uintah, Utah, Wasatch
and Weber counties, and the portion of Tooele
County that is north of I-80


----------



## Tall Tines (Apr 16, 2017)

LostLouisianian said:


> If you take me with you then you get to shoot two limits !!! ;-)


I'm about 100% positive that's illegal to party hunt waterfowl... I don't know how you swamp people play down in Louisiana, but in Utah that's not acceptable and will not be tolerated


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Tall Tines said:


> I'm about 100% positive that's illegal to party hunt waterfowl... I don't know how you swamp people play down in Louisiana, but in Utah that's not acceptable and will not be tolerated


If you knew Louisiana at all you would know he was just kidding. I think everyone else got that. Chill out until you have been on here awhile and get to know some fella's.

Have a great season.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Tall Tines said:


> I'm about 100% positive that's illegal to party hunt waterfowl... I don't know how you swamp people play down in Louisiana, but in Utah that's not acceptable and will not be tolerated


I can bring my 3 1/2 year old grandson too so he can get 3 limits...now THAT'S what I'm talkin bout... :mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Tall Tines said:


> I'm about 100% positive that's illegal to party hunt waterfowl... I don't know how you swamp people play down in Louisiana, but in Utah that's not acceptable and will not be tolerated


That's funny dude. 
Nobody party hunts in Utah! We all just shoot at the same bird and somebody has to claim it. It's hard not to consider group hunting "party hunting" when flocks of ducks come in and 8 guns are blazing, do hunters always know who shot what? He!! No....The only one that really knows is the "claimer". Every group has one too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

fish-n-fool said:


> If you knew Louisiana at all you would know he was just kidding. I think everyone else got that. Chill out until you have been on here awhile and get to know some fella's.
> 
> Have a great season.


Oh he's been on here a while and off for a while and back on and back off and now back on (for a while anyway)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

well sorry about that. i was wrong well good luck on the opener


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's funny dude.
> Nobody party hunts in Utah! We all just shoot at the same bird and somebody has to claim it. It's hard not to consider group hunting "party hunting" when flocks of ducks come in and 8 guns are blazing, do hunters always know who shot what? He!! No....The only one that really knows is the "claimer". Every group has one too.


When I hunt with my 15 year old grandson and we happen to shoot at the same duck and it falls, it's always his kill as I clearly know I shot behind the duck. Sad part is it's probably right !!!! The only ones I claim are when I am the only one who shot. Youth day is coming up and we can't wait!!!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's funny dude.
> Nobody party hunts in Utah! We all just shoot at the same bird and somebody has to claim it. It's hard not to consider group hunting "party hunting" when flocks of ducks come in and 8 guns are blazing, do hunters always know who shot what? He!! No....The only one that really knows is the "claimer". Every group has one too.


Haha, everybody in my hunting circles says they didn't shoot that duck...unless it has a band, then all of a sudden they are the world's best shots. Myself included.


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

We usually don't head to FB on the opener, always been too afraid to try it, so we head north of FB. Sometimes good, sometimes bad, but the kids have fun. It would be myself and 2 youngsters plus the dog (His first real hunt year so there may be some yelling, we are working on it). PM if you're interested and we can talk about it.


----------

